# Dinas Silica Mine.



## Engineer (Mar 14, 2010)

Had a quick outing to this mine to try some pics with an Oldham LED conversion.

Lower Workings.






Lowest level above water table.











General shot of haulage level, bit too much exposure!


----------



## Coal Cutter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cracking! Are you on AN by any chance?


----------



## Engineer (Mar 20, 2010)

Coal Cutter said:


> Cracking! Are you on AN by any chance?



Yep, I am. The pics were taken with this modified 300 lumen Oldham, you've probably seen it before.


----------



## lost (Mar 20, 2010)

Wonderful, that Oldham lamp really cuts through the darkness!


----------



## Engineer (Mar 20, 2010)

lost said:


> Wonderful, that Oldham lamp really cuts through the darkness!



Thanks, some old pics here, combination of carbide, standard Oldham and 250,000 CP handlamp.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5689[/ame]


----------



## Mole Man (Mar 20, 2010)

Some good pictures there Engineer, been in there a few time myself to play with the camera. The light looks good to, any possibility of a picture of it from the front.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 20, 2010)

Mole Man said:


> any possibility of a picture of it from the front.



It's been tidied up a bit since the pic.






The base unit is a Cree R2 unit reputed to be 300 lumen.






The Oldham reflector has been discarded and a heat sink assembly made up to dissipate the extra heat.






Finally the contacts have been modified to connect with slip rings on the rear of the heat sink.










Edit: the pics with this lamp were 15 sec @ f2.8 with the light stationary.


----------



## Mole Man (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for that Engineer, that’s very good when I have done Oldham conversions I have taken the guts out and fitted a heat sink inside the light, will have to see if I can do something along the lines of what you have.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 30, 2010)

I originally copied the rough design from a similar set up seen on another forum with some of my own modifications.


----------



## Mole Man (Mar 30, 2010)

I am currently using a three mode driver pcb, and a cree xlamp led running at 228lm on full power which is 1 amp and 14 small led’s (3mm) all inside the head set around a heatsink.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 30, 2010)

Mole Man said:


> I am currently using a three mode driver pcb, and a cree xlamp led running at 228lm on full power which is 1 amp and 14 small led’s (3mm) all inside the head set around a heatsink.



That sounds a nice set-up, got a pic?


----------



## Mole Man (Mar 31, 2010)

Here you go one picture, got the bits from Dealextreme or most of it LED about £4.75 and driver PCB about £3 and got the lens & diffuser from Farnell about £2.30, and have loads of the small 3mm LEDs. The rest is just wire glue and a piece of aluminium for a heat sink.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, looks a handy bit of kit and a very neat conversion. Some sample pics of the old bulb set up and the LED conversion, camera settings identical.

1 amp bulb





LED conversion.


----------



## diehardlove (Mar 31, 2010)

like the mine,is it the one with flooded sections that cave divers use or am i on the wrong mine,also you have the same chip as me in your headlamp,are you running them on 18650s or standard pack


----------



## Engineer (Mar 31, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> like the mine,is it the one with flooded sections that cave divers use or am i on the wrong mine,also you have the same chip as me in your headlamp,are you running them on 18650s or standard pack



Yep, that's the one the divers use but the lower workings pic is at the bottom of the tunnel which is opposite the main mine. 

I'm still on the Oldham T3 battery for as long as it lasts.


----------



## Mole Man (Mar 31, 2010)

The light is just so much more with the LED’s, I am more used to making up lights for off road mounting biking at night, have just started on the caving/mine lights and what limits me at the moment is the heat sinking for the LED’s I am now looking at getting one of these: 

http://ledsupply.com/creexpg-w417.php


----------



## diehardlove (Mar 31, 2010)

Engineer said:


> Yep, that's the one the divers use but the lower workings pic is at the bottom of the tunnel which is opposite the main mine.
> 
> I'm still on the Oldham T3 battery for as long as it lasts.



thought it was but the pics had me confused for a min,nice pics mate,when it packs up try 18650s x 4 Protected as they last ages and are dam site lighter,love my oldham could not get rid of it.
nice job on the conversion a dam site neater than the one ive done


----------



## Engineer (Mar 31, 2010)

Mole Man said:


> I am now looking at getting one of these:
> 
> http://ledsupply.com/creexpg-w417.php



That's a good output for the current, is there a reflector available to focus the three LEDs?


----------



## Mole Man (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes on the same sit, but the narrow one they do is 16 degrees, so don’t know how good that would that would be under ground, but that would be ok for a wide angle bike light.

http://ledsupply.com/carclo-optics-xpg-3up.php

(We may get in trouble here for going off topic a bit and rambling on)


----------



## Engineer (Mar 31, 2010)

Mole Man said:


> Yes on the same sit, but the narrow one they do is 16 degrees, so don’t know how good that would that would be under ground, but that would be ok for a wide angle bike light.
> 
> http://ledsupply.com/carclo-optics-xpg-3up.php
> 
> (We may get in trouble here for going off topic a bit and rambling on)



Handy site, thanks. Perhaps we should move to the equipment thread.


----------



## krela (Mar 31, 2010)

Engineer said:


> Handy site, thanks. Perhaps we should move to the equipment thread.



Take it to PM please.


----------

